# John Colquhoun on spiritual life



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2021)

This commencement of spiritual life in the soul, is, at the same time, the beginning of life eternal. It is the lighting of the sacred lamp of spiritual life, in the dead and benighted soul; which can never be again extinguished, but continues thenceforth to burn, with increasing lustre, for ever and ever. That promise is thus expressed, “Thy dead men shall live.” And that it belongs to the promise of the quickening Spirit, is evident from these reviving words, I will put my Spirit in you, and ye shall live.” …

Sinners in their unregenerate state, are lifeless and motionless. They are no more able, to believe in Christ, to repent of sin, to perform one spiritually good work, than a dead body is, to speak or walk. But when, in virtue of that promise, the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus, enters at the time of love, into a soul dead in sin, he so quickens it, that it is no more spiritually dead, but alive to God; having those spiritual powers and principles again put into it, which were lost by the breach of the first covenant.

For the reference, see John Colquhoun on spiritual life.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 20, 2021)

This great book has been reprinted and published in modern form by the Northampton Press.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 20, 2021)

The companion volume by Colquhoun, "The Covenant of Works" is currently at the printers for a mid-April release.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2021)

Don Kistler said:


> The companion volume by Colquhoun, "The Covenant of Works" is currently at the printers for a mid-April release.



I may get a hard copy of that one, as I have not read it online.


----------

